# مصابيح للرحلات بدون بطاريات..



## ابوتركي (24 نوفمبر 2010)

مصابيح للرحلات

تشحن باليد...

جمله 5 ريالات للحبه..

مفرد عشره ريالات...

الرياض 0590082721


----------



## ابوتركي (24 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مصابيح للرحلات بدون بطاريات..*

.......................


----------



## التاجر الطموح (24 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مصابيح للرحلات بدون بطاريات..*

بالتوفيق يابو تركي


----------

